# Which Mobile Phone Do You Have and Why Did You Buy it?



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i know everyone will say for talking but some mobile phones are bought for some other purposes.......
i have samsung SGH-M620...and i love it for the sound quality and camera.......amazing phone ><><><><><><><><><>but i love sonyericsson walkman phones rather than samsung......#yes


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

my samsung d900i takes the best pictures


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

red nokia 5610 xpressmusic!  lol... i love the color... camera and sound quality


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

sonyericsson walkman mobiles tops my list.......nokia is not also near to sony in sound quality and camera......................................


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

nokia 6120 classic........and i love it for its camera maybe#dull


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i didnt have till now would get after my admission inshallah


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

iPhone 3G.
Best part: I didn't even want it... my dad just came home one day and asked me if I wanted it, and being the obedient child I am, how could I refuse?


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

i have shadow and love its camera and style....


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

F003, almost as good as the Iphone, but much cheaper.


----------



## drboardwiz (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some free promo codes for itunes. You can Redeem them and get USMLE 2 Wiz for iphone. It is a flash card review app. Each code can only be used once. Only post positive reviews please. Send other comments or issues to this writer.
YMTRW6E3PRJH
333NH6PL44J6
R3E4KHAAMTPW
ATNK6RP3ER6T

Click on Redeem on the itunes home page.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

okay..now i hav nokia Xpressmusic 5800


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

hello
i have been using nokia n95 8gb for last 4 months...its a very good smart phone..i like the looks,carl zeis cam,sound quality and above all 2.8 inches screen and battery life...in short words its a good choice if you have money.......#happy


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a Sony Ericsson W580i. It was one of my old cell phones; I use in Pakistan because the phone I was using back in Chicago (the Sprint Instinct) was not unlocked and would most likely be stolen here anyway, lol.


----------



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got Sony Erricsson K850i with 5MP xenon flash for the last two year. Picture quality is superb.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

just samsung c170


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

iphone 3g

you just cannot get your eyes off this shit its just so good
and you can get an iphone app for just about everything

*[Mod Edit]: Please review the general forum rules. Thanks.*


----------



## deirdypie (Sep 17, 2009)

*iPhone*

I have the iPhone 3G -- There are SO many awesome apps in iTunes. One of my favorites is Netter's Anatomy Flash Cards. I can study ANYWHERE. #laugh Check it out!!!!!


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

I've Sonyericsson W200i and it's just for communication.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

deirdypie said:


> I have the iPhone 3G -- There are SO many awesome apps in iTunes. One of my favorites is Netter's Anatomy Flash Cards. I can study ANYWHERE. #laugh Check it out!!!!!


our lives revolve around just anatomy #laugh


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

ok. I will.


----------



## ryxin (Sep 22, 2009)

I have just bought my phone N100. its still quite new. because i have bought it a couple months ago. what i like from my phone is only the MP3, Tv, and Radio. because when i get bored i just only listen music from this phone or watching tv listening radio.. it will not get me bored.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

there is not just one netters anatomy flash card app for i phone there r many 
there is one from grays anatomy and there r apps like biochem and genetics flash card which help u a lot with revisions and stuff


----------



## Thales (Aug 15, 2008)

Blackberry Storm 9530. Camera is great, decent amount of apps., great 3G coverage through Verizon and it beats the crap out of my roommate's iPhone.

I carry this sucker around and use it for everything.

-fin
Thales


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

just got the iPhone 3G S and im lovin it. It's as sweet as chocolatey fudge caramellyyy starbucks frap


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

Cookie.

For no reason whatsoever. #baffled


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

Blackberry 8900 Curve its so easy to use and love it


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

iPhone 3G 16 GB in Black.#grin


----------



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

I have n81


----------



## LaibeSimon (Sep 9, 2011)

.nokia is not also near to sony in sound quality and camera......................................


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Iv got the lg viewty! i like its looks and the camera is aw-sum as it can make slow motion videos!#cool


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Nokia 5530. It's white and the touch screen is pretty responsive. I've become emotionally attached to it. Haha.


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

An ancient Motorola flip phone 
This one in red:
http://images03.olx.com/ui/4/40/90/72424090_1-Pictures-of-Brand-New-Motorola-Flip-Phone.jpg

I have it because its my mother's old one and I sacrificed getting a new phone for getting a brand new laptop!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Junai_Dahma said:


> An ancient Motorola flip phone
> This one in red:
> http://images03.olx.com/ui/4/40/90/72424090_1-Pictures-of-Brand-New-Motorola-Flip-Phone.jpg
> 
> I have it because its my mother's old one and I sacrificed getting a new phone for getting a brand new laptop!


I would have done the same thing!#laugh


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

i have Samsung Wave II....thats for hd gaming and videos


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

I got an iPhone 3G. Well, I just use it as a music player. I use my non-smartphone Motorola W156 for texting and calling. I don't know but I just can't let it go. I can't even remember how long I had it. XD


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Nokia c2-05#happy

it waz launched last week.

flip mobile, with all stuff for online roaming...!


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

*c5*

C5 for its camera


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I use the iPhone 4S. It works perfectly for all my needs!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

HTC ONE X here! I love the 4.5 inch HD screen. It's great for reading on the go.


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

Samsung b7722 - which sucks! i bought it ........ cusssssss..... ''Bobs my uncle''


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a motorola Droid RAZR. 4.3" AMOLED, 1.2 dual core with 1 GB of RAM. Almost 32 Gigs of storage. Android Ice cream sandwich with Root. I love it for its looks and speedy interface. Plus android's playstore has developed a lot in a short time so love the huge amount of Games and apps.Here's a photo http://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/60705-image/Motorola-Droid-Razr.jpg


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

I don't currently have a working cell phone but need to buy one soon. I'm thinking of getting the iPhone 5. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## supergal (Feb 13, 2013)

i have bought Iphone 5 .i love it for its social media integration and its look ...


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s2 because of Android


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Htc one s, slim body great camera, s4 processor handle apps and games very easily, 1gig of ram and slow motion camera. Only disadvantage is 16 gig of internal storage. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Rick (Aug 3, 2013)

Samsung Note 2
Love the phone. Very practical when working at my clinic.


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

iphone because "if you don't have an iphone you don't have an iphone "


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2.

It was a gift my parents gave me for a good result and I love it especially the S features.:thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

iPhone 4S and very soon iPhone 5S!  Classy and simply the best smartphone ever.


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III. Apart from a few charging issues, the Android OS is what makes it so appealing!


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

samsung fame


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Q mobile A10.

simply becoz i found it to b the most awsome in my range


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Nexus 4. Top notch specs, cheapest among its competitors. Will go for nexus 5 next year. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a yellow iPhone 5c


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

your pic dress is also yellow


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Sony Xperia SL, because I loved the design and the camera, would've changed it but couldn't, thanks to my pathetic MCAT result.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Samsung S4, because iPhone hasn't managed to put out a good phone in the past year . Got it as a results day gift.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I have Sony Xperia P. I love it because I can do experiments on it with ease(with help of XDA-Devs) and have mastery on android when I buy big shark this year


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

iPhone 5s, great use of apps, awesome quality and just cause I am an Apple fan


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4, love its features, Battery backup and hi res display it awesome. Design wise its all boring and plastic ****.
Next Phone will be Note 3 IA


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have Samsung S3 at the moment. It was the latest phone at the time and I wanted a break from Nokia. 
I need a new phone... choice is between Sony Xperia Z2 and Note 3.
Any advice?


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thrushe42 said:


> I have Samsung S3 at the moment. It was the latest phone at the time and I wanted a break from Nokia.
> I need a new phone... choice is between Sony Xperia Z2 and Note 3.
> Any advice?



I would strongly advice you to go for Note 3 as it has the same footprint as Z2 but you will get Much bigger, better screen with a stylus which is very useful, though the launch of Z3 and Note 4 is just around the corner. you can wait too but price will be much higher at the time of launch and will start to fall after a month or two. 

Hope it helps. 

P.S Note available at 51500 and 54500 with out warranty.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dokish said:


> I would strongly advice you to go for Note 3 as it has the same footprint as Z2 but you will get Much bigger, better screen with a stylus which is very useful, though the launch of Z3 and Note 4 is just around the corner. you can wait too but price will be much higher at the time of launch and will start to fall after a month or two.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> P.S Note available at 51500 and 54500 with out warranty.


Thank You!! And yes it did, massively!


----------

